# Calf Scours



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 2, 2014)

WildRoseBeef submitted a new resource:

Calf Scours - scours, calves, dairy, beef



> Calf scours is another word for diarrhea in calves often caused by a pathogen that causes digestive upset or an infection in the gastro-intestinal tract of the calf. These pathogens often prevent the intestines from absorbing fluids and/or secretions thus causing a watery discharge.
> 
> Scouring results in dehydration and causes a calf to become lethargic, have disinterest in eating or drinking, unthriftiness, and eventually death in severe cases.
> 
> Most calf scours are seen with dairy calves, but...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Baymule (Mar 2, 2014)

Good article. I don't have cows and haven't had any in years. I miss cows.......
Just wondering, for ourselves, when stricken with diarrhea, I dose us with ACV. Diarrhea generally stops quickly. For dehydration, I mix 5 teaspoons sugar with 1 teaspoon salt in a glass of water and sip it. Even when vomiting, enough gets in our system to clear up the condition. ACV and my home made electrolyte solution will even take out food poisoning. Why wouldn't it help a scoured calf? Any ideas from anybody? I know animals never get sick during office hours and this simple remedy just might save a calf's life.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 2, 2014)

Baymule said:


> Good article. I don't have cows and haven't had any in years. I miss cows.......
> Just wondering, for ourselves, when stricken with diarrhea, I dose us with ACV. Diarrhea generally stops quickly. For dehydration, I mix 5 teaspoons sugar with 1 teaspoon salt in a glass of water and sip it. Even when vomiting, enough gets in our system to clear up the condition. ACV and my home made electrolyte solution will even take out food poisoning. Why wouldn't it help a scoured calf? Any ideas from anybody? I know animals never get sick during office hours and this simple remedy just might save a calf's life.


"Generally stops quickly"
What do you do when it doesn't?

Calves are expensive nowadays. Lightweight calves (300-400lb) are now over $3/lb. Day old dairy calves are going $200 and up. Most of us don't want to chance home remedies when there are so many tried and true (and inexpensive) treatments already available for treating calf scours. Just can't justify the risk of it not working and being a day or 2 behind the curve on treatment. Scours is fast moving and acting and just isn't something we want to have or take chances on. Probios and electolyte are cheap and  work.


----------

